# Ablagerungen nach 25Tagen. Weichmacher??



## jimmy9086 (27. September 2016)

Hi Leute,

erstell hier einen eigenen Fred.

Habe vor 3,5 Wochen meine Wakü zusammengebaut. Als gestern der 1080er FTW Block von EK ankam, wollte ich diesen Einbauen und entdecke Ablagerungen in meiner AGB.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Vom CPU Block bekam ich das nicht mal mit schrubben runter.
Hab ehrlich gesagt keinen Schimmer, woher das Zeug kommt.
Wakü ist komplett neu und seit gerade mal 3,5 Wochen in Betrieb.
Die Ablagerung war sehr weich und man konnte es fast kneten. Wie Gummi...
Nachdem ich GPU-Block eingebaut habe, wurde im Zuge dessen AGB und CPU-Block gereinigt/geöffnet. Radi wurde lediglich abhängt. Also nicht ausgespühlt.
Habe auch noch ein Filter (irgendein Eheim-Pumpenfilter aus der Aquariumabteilung) in den AGB-Boden eingesetzt. Hoffe das dieser noch den Rest aufgefangen hat und der Kreislauf wieder sauber wieder.
Den aktuellen Schlauch hatte ich auch nur genommen, um mal die Verschlauchung zu testen und dann, sobald der 1080er EK-GPU-Block vorhanden ist, mit besserem Schlauch und weniger Verschnitt zu finalisieren.

Leider habe ich den BPA-free Schlauch (auch von Masterkleer) schon bevor ich die Ablagerungen entdeckt habe bestellt. Hätte ich das vorher gesehen, wäre Masterkleer sicher nicht mehr meine Wahl gewesen. 
Der neue Schlauch kommt heute und dann wird sofort getauscht.... 

Was meint ihr, könnte es Weichmacher vom Schlauch sein?
Soll ich den Kreislauf mit Desti.-Wasser spühlen? Vorallem wie... Input von der Pumpe in den Kanister mit Desti.-Wasser und anderes Ende (des Kreislaufes) auslaufen lassen?

MoRa wurde vor dem Einbau gespült.
Wasser war das Aquatuning AT-Protect Clear.

Grüße
jimmy


----------



## Narbennarr (27. September 2016)

Masterkleer Schläuche haben ja schon immer gerne rumgesifft und sich teilweise regelrecht zersetzt. Nach 3 Wochen ist das natürlich schon ein krasses Ausmaß, aber ich denke das es wirklich schlich wie Weichmacher sind. Die Schläuche unbedingt aus dem Kreislauf nehmen


----------



## ZMC (27. September 2016)

Boah, für Weichmacher ist mir das eigentlich zu viel, außerdem sieht es auf dem ersten Foto fast ein bisschen kristall-mäßig aus. Auch die schwarze Verfärbung im CPU Block passt nicht zu Weichmachern. Ich fürcht, da läuft noch etwas anderes ab, aber ich kann nicht sagen was.


----------



## Narbennarr (27. September 2016)

Er sagt ja das es weich und gummiartig ist, auch wenn ich weichmacher nur als unförmigen schmodder kenne


----------



## jimmy9086 (27. September 2016)

Narbennarr schrieb:


> Masterkleer Schläuche haben ja schon immer gerne rumgesifft und sich teilweise regelrecht zersetzt. Nach 3 Wochen ist das natürlich schon ein krasses Ausmaß, aber ich denke das es wirklich schlich wie Weichmacher sind. Die Schläuche unbedingt aus dem Kreislauf nehmen


Hatte ich gelesen, aber dass es in diesem Ausmaß sein wird, hätte ich echt nicht gedacht. Ich wusste von vornherein, dass der EK-Block spätestens Anfang Oktober rauskommen wird und ich es dann rausnehmen kann. 


ZMC schrieb:


> Boah, für Weichmacher ist mir das eigentlich zu viel, außerdem sieht es auf dem ersten Foto fast ein bisschen kristall-mäßig aus. Auch die schwarze Verfärbung im CPU Block passt nicht zu Weichmachern. Ich fürcht, da läuft noch etwas anderes ab, aber ich kann nicht sagen was.


Hatte im ersten Moment das Selbe gedacht. Optisch eher zu Kristallig, so als es härtere Partikel wären. War aber alles ganz ganz weich und knetete alles zu einer Wurst zwischen den Fingern.
Trotzdem kann ich die Reaktion bzw. Verfärbung auf dem CPU-Block mir nicht erklären.


----------



## ZMC (27. September 2016)

Weich und gummiartig passt, aber ich hätte dann im AGB Schmodder erwartet, der eher rundlich ist und an den Wänden des AGBs backt. Das hier hat so eine Kristalloptik, oder das Foto täuscht.


----------



## Combi (27. September 2016)

ich nutze seit über 5 jahren schläuche von mastercleer.
habe 2 pc´s damit ausgerüstet.beide haben die schläuche seit über 2 jahren verbaut.
keine probleme,keine ablagerungen,keine probleme mit den schläuchen.

aber ich hatte dieses at protect drin,das hat schön ausgeflockt und ich musste die komplette
verschlauchung erneuern.alle kühler öffnen und reinigen.
seit dem hab ich nur destiliertes wasser drin,ohne zusätze und es läuft top.
1x im jahr wird komplett mit 3 litern durchgespült und mit nochmal 3 litern aufgefüllt.
keine ablagerungen,keine probleme,alles schön klar.

dest. wasser ohne alles ist immer noch das beste.
intervalle für den austausch des wasser einhalten,dann hat man auch keine probleme.

Ps: bist du dir sicher,dass du nicht ein teil im kreislauf hast,das evtl aus aluminium besteht?
welches mit dem wasser im kreislauf in berührung kommt?!
dann hättest du eine galvanische reaktion,auf sowas reagieren zusätze im dest. wasser auch.
dann hast du ein problem.


----------



## jimmy9086 (27. September 2016)

Hier noch ein Bild vom AGB.  



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


CPU Block nach dem Schrubben.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mehr ging nicht runter. 

Edit:


Combi schrieb:


> ]
> Ps: bist du dir sicher,dass du nicht ein teil im kreislauf hast,das evtl aus aluminium besteht?
> welches mit dem wasser im kreislauf in berührung kommt?!
> dann hättest du eine galvanische reaktion,auf sowas reagieren zusätze im dest. wasser auch.
> dann hast du ein problem.


Konfig in der Signatur. Bis Gestern war nur die CPU gekühlt. Das Einzige womit das Wasser noch in Kontakt kommt, sind die Schnellkuppungen (Alphacool HF Schnellverschlusskupplungsset mit Schottverschraubung G1/4 IG - Deep Black | Schnellkupplungen | Anschlusse | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany), Alphacool DDC Deckel (Plexi!), Alphacool Eisbecher 150mm Acetal und die Verschraubungen (16/10mm Anschraubtulle G1/4 - kompakt - black nickel | 16/10mm | Anschraubtullen | Anschlusse | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany) 

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gordon-1979 (27. September 2016)

Mich würde mal interessieren, ob sich bei gleicher Ausstattung und Zusammensetzung des Systems und Wassers, beim Masterkleer BPA frei Schläuche, das Problem erneut Auftritt. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-N915FY mit Tapatalk


----------



## jimmy9086 (27. September 2016)

Kann ich dir in 3 Wochen sagen... Hoffe nicht


----------



## keks4 (27. September 2016)

Norprene Schlauch und Destiliertes Wasser von der Tankstelle mit nem Schuss G48 und du bist alle sorgen los


----------



## ZMC (27. September 2016)

keks4 schrieb:


> Norprene Schlauch und Destiliertes Wasser von der Tankstelle mit nem Schuss G48 und du bist alle sorgen los


So läuft meine WaKü auch, wobei mein Wasser aus dem Baumarkt kommt. 


Und beim Schlauch mische ich ganz frech Tygon Norprene und EK ZMT.


----------



## keks4 (27. September 2016)

ZMC schrieb:


> So läuft meine WaKü auch, wobei mein Wasser aus dem Baumarkt kommt.
> 
> 
> Und beim Schlauch mische ich ganz frech Tygon Norprene und EK ZMT.


Hauptsache es funktioniert


----------



## jimmy9086 (27. September 2016)

AGB 12h nach der Reinigung:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ehrlicherweise machts mich schon stutzig warum kein einziger Partikel da schwimmt. Hatte gehofft das der AGB wieder Ablagerungen aufweist, denn jetzt habe ich die Befürchtung, dass die im MoRa bleibt und dieser im schlimmsten Fall verstopft. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## keks4 (27. September 2016)

Naja die Leitungen in einem MoRa sind relativ Dick, ich denke nicht dass da gross was hängen bleibt. Da müsste schon ein sehr grosser Brocken kommen damit ein relativ "unklebriges" Material an einer glatten Leitung hängen bleibt.


----------



## Incredible Alk (27. September 2016)

Masterkleer-Schläuche + AT (Double)Protect als Kühlmittel ist ein sicherer Garant dafür, dass nach 4 Wochen alles versifft ist. Die Kombination verträgt sich leider absolut nicht, ich hatte anfangs das genau gleiche problem. Masterkleer hat bei vielen Schlaucharten ohnehin Probleme mit Weichmacher und das AT-Zeug scheint diesen auch wunderbar effektiv herauszulösen.

nachdem du jetzt alles gereinigt hast wird das problem nach und nach wieder auftreten aber bedeutend langsamer, da ein großer teil des Weichmachers ja bereits rausgewaschen ist. Persönlich bin ich ganz von dem Masterkleer (und allgemein PVC-)Mist weg und auf Norprene umgestiegen. Das ist vielleicht optisch nicht jedermanns Sache (wobei mir persönlich schwarze Schläuche sogar recht gut gefallen), die Dinger haben aber definitiv keine solchen Problemchen. Norprene ist resistent gegen so ziemlich alles und enthält auch keinerlei Weichmacher.

Achja, um deinen MoRa musste dir keine Gedanken machen, da bleibt so schnell nichts drin hängen. Die Partikel sammeln sich eher in Feinstrukturkühlern und/oder schwimmen im AGB auf. ich hatte das Zeug auch im AGB und im CPU-Block (Phobya UC1-Extreme).


----------



## jimmy9086 (27. September 2016)

Alles klar, danke für Infos.
Neuer Schlauch und Flüssigkeit sind gerade eingetroffen. Heut Abend wirds gewechselt.  

So, alles eingebaut. Hoffe das jetzt ruh ist.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grüße
jimmy


----------



## ZMC (28. September 2016)

Sieht echt schnieke aus!


----------



## chaotium (28. September 2016)

Also ich hatte am Anfang des Jahres richtig viel Schlamm im AGB, vermutlich vom Weichmacher des Alphacools Schlauch.
Gott sei dank hat sich das alles im AGB gesammelt.
Damals hab ich dann auf die recht neuen Tygon Schläuche gewechselt, die auch in den Laboren eingesetzt werden
Demnächst steht mal ne kurze Wartung an. Da kann ich dann mehr sagen 
Netter nebeneffekt der Schläuche ist, dass Sie nach nem knappen Jahr immer noch durchsichtig sind und nicht deutlich gelblich xD


----------



## KillercornyX (29. September 2016)

Ich hab auch vor demnächst auf rote Schläuche von Masterkleer zu wechseln (Masterkleer Schlauch PVC 13/10mm (3/8"ID) UV-aktiv Dark Red 3,3m (10ft) "Retail Package" | Schlauche | Schlauche | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany)
Dazu wollte Aquacomputer Double Protect Ultra (klar) verwenden. Nachdem was ich hier gelesen habe bin ich aber besorgt dass mir das gleiche passieren könnte. Ist diese Kombination bedenklich oder sollte das funktionieren?

In einem Test haben die Masterkleer mal recht gut abgeschnitten, nur macht ja selten jemand Langzeittests.


----------



## Incredible Alk (29. September 2016)

Die MK-Schläuche sind ja nicht schlecht, die Tests sind schon in Ordnung. Nur verwendet MK eben bei manchen Schläuchen viel Weichmacher. Auch das ist nicht per se ein Problem, erst dann wenn man Kühlmittel mit sehr viel Korrosionsschutz verwendet (wie beispielsweise AT Double protect, da ist gefühlt ne Tonne Glykol drin) die den Weichmacher rauslösen.

Du hast zwei Möglichkeiten:
1.) Schläuche mit sehr wenig oder ohne Weichmacher verwenden und AT DP reinkippen
2.) Masterkleer-Schläuche nehmen und ein Füllmittel ohne kiloweise Chemie verwenden (Destwasser tuts auch wenn du nicht grade Aluminium im Kreislauf hast).


----------



## jimmy9086 (29. September 2016)

Hatte eben genau den Selben Schlauch drin, nur 16/10 und in Purple. Also ich pers. rate dir von Masterkleer ab.


----------



## KillercornyX (29. September 2016)

Also Alu dürfte nicht in meinem Kreislauf sein, nur Kupfer und Nickel (Radi, Kühler, Fittings).
Ich könnte auch nur dest. H2O nehmen, aber ein bisl Korrosionsschutz wär mich schon recht. So rein zur Sicherheit, ich bin da etwas misstrauisch ob reines D-H2O gut geht.
G30 oder G48 ist aber leider auch nicht farblos, daher möchte ich das nicht. Und ich möchte auch gern rote Schläuche verwenden, das passt besser zum restlichen System.

Aktuell hab ich noch klare Schläuche und blaues AT Protect, das verfärbt allerdings die Schläuche und die andere Komponenten.


----------



## Incredible Alk (29. September 2016)

KillercornyX schrieb:


> Also Alu dürfte nicht in meinem Kreislauf sein, nur Kupfer und Nickel (Radi, Kühler, Fittings).
> Ich könnte auch nur dest. H2O nehmen, aber ein bisl Korrosionsschutz wär mich schon recht. So rein zur Sicherheit, ich bin da etwas misstrauisch ob reines D-H2O gut geht.
> G30 oder G48 ist aber leider auch nicht farblos, daher möchte ich das nicht.



Dann benutze destilliertes Wasser und schütte 100-200ml AT-DP dazu. Dann haste klares Füllmittel, ausreichenden Korrosionsschutz (wie gesagt, AT-DP ist wirklich recht hoch konzentriertes Zeug) und nicht so viel Glykol drin dass sich der Weichmacher rauslöst wie verrückt.


----------



## KillercornyX (29. September 2016)

OK, danke für die Info. 
Mein Kreislauf benötigt ca einen dreiviertel Liter, da werden 100ml DP sicher reichen. Ich hoffe dann mal dass das gut gehen wird.
Bei Hardtubes hat man sicherlich nicht solche Probleme, da dürfte deutlich weniger Weichmacher drin sein, wenn überhaupt in relevanter Menge.


----------



## Incredible Alk (29. September 2016)

Hardtubes haben keine Weichmacher - sonst wären sie ja nicht hard.


----------



## chaotium (29. September 2016)

So ich hab heut mal aus Spass kurz den AGB leer gemacht und siehe da, seit den Tygon Schläuche hab ich keinen Schlamm im AGB mehr.
Dann hab ich von der zweiten ausgebauten Graka den Kühlblock gereinigt. Heiligs Blechle O.O.
Da waren die finnen teils richtig verstopft durch den schlamm und das Pastel zeugs kannste auch vergessen. Oo
Morgen mach ich mal schnell ne Reinigung mit Destilierten Wasser.
Dann kommt nur noch Wasser ohne Pastel dazu.


----------



## Incredible Alk (29. September 2016)

Ich werd immer verrissen wenn ich behaupte das Pastelzeugs ist für die Tonne weils alles verstopft. Da kommen immer User mit "Ich hab mit Mayhems nie Probleme da verstopft garnix!".
Es mag ja stimmen dass es Kreisläufe gibt bei denen Pastellzeug über lange zeit läuft ohne dass was verstopft aber alleine schon weil eine recht hohe Chance besteht dass das eben nicht funktioniert würde ich das zeug schon nicht verwenden wollen abseits von Demonstrationszwecken.


----------



## ZMC (30. September 2016)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> "Ich hab mit Mayhems nie Probleme da verstopft garnix!"



So langsam beschleicht mich der Verdacht, dass es bei dem Mayhem's Pastell auch irgendeine Kombination von Materialien gibt, die dann chemisch Ärger verursacht.  Manche haben schnell Ärger damit, andere gar nicht. Mein Kreislauf ist relativ einheitlich, das Wasser kommt nicht mit Alu in Kontakt und es ist auch kein Silber verbaut. Nur Kupfer und vernickelte Teile (Schraubis). Schlauch ganz ohne Weichmacher. KAnn es sein, dass Pastell zusammen mit ausgewaschenen Weichmachern fiese Klumpen bildet, die dann die Düsenkühler verstopfen?


----------



## Narbennarr (30. September 2016)

Ja das kann durchaus sein.
Nicht umsonst verweigern viele Hersteller die Garantie wenn diese Plörre verwendet wird


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (30. September 2016)

Verstopfen kann nur etwas, wenn die Kühler feine Strukturen und enge Düsen haben. Die neusten Modelle haben immer feinere Strukturen und immer bessere und engere Düsen und auch meist die bessere Leistung. Pastelfarben können auf Vernickelungen reagieren, je nachdem wie diese beschaffen ist. Aluminum ist so oder so eigentlich ein No-Go im Wakübereich. Selbst Schuld wenn man Alu in den Kreislauf einbindet. 
Auch ist es ein wichtiger Punkt wie oft das PAstel in Bewegung gesetzt wird. Läuft der Rechner jeden Tag und sehr oft, dann wird man weniger Probleme haben als wenn man z.B. mal 1-2 Wochen im Urlaub ist und die Partikel Zeit haben sich richtig abzusetzen. Ein System das quasi 24/7 läuft, wird selten ein Problem mit Pastel bekommen. auch legen sich dann kaum Partikel in den Kühlern ab. Denn der Wasserdruck reinigt die Kühlfinnen ja mehr oder minder, es bleibt kaum Zeit, dass sich hier genügend Partikel absetzen (etwas bleibt immer hängen).

Man kann nicht pauschalisieren wann Pastel eine schelchte Wahl ist. Grundleged erfordert ine Pastel Flüssigkeit definitiv mehr Aufmerksamkeit als klares Wasser. In meinem Firmen Rechner wurde seit fast 3 Jahren kein Wasser mehr gewechselt.... und jetzt ist es auch egal, da der komplett ausgetauscht wird.


----------



## chaotium (30. September 2016)

Ich hab bemerkt bem Pastel, es ist relativ klebrig dazu noch die weichmacher und zack, haste den Schlamm.
Das geputze gestern war die Hölle!


----------



## Gordon-1979 (1. Oktober 2016)

Eddy und deswegen wird es auch bei Aquastream Ultimate Pumpe verboten, sonst Garantie Verlust. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-N915FY mit Tapatalk


----------



## Narbennarr (1. Oktober 2016)

Nicht nur da. Viele Hersteller verweigern nach Mayhems die Garantie. Aqua computer ist allerdings schon seh restriktiv, die "erlauben" ihre Produkte nur mit dem hauseigenen DP Ultra


----------



## chaotium (1. Oktober 2016)

Narbennarr schrieb:


> Nicht nur da. Viele Hersteller verweigern nach Mayhems die Garantie. Aqua computer ist allerdings schon seh restriktiv, die "erlauben" ihre Produkte nur mit dem hauseigenen DP Ultra



Wo steht das? Oo


----------



## VJoe2max (1. Oktober 2016)

Steht z. B. in den Anleitungen diverser Kühler. Beispiel:  kryographics für GTX TITAN X und GTX 980 Ti (Stand 08/2015) (letzter Satz bei Schritt 6)
*
Edit:* Hab mal statt der RX480 eine 980Ti verlinkt da du ja laut Signatur eine solche hast. Steht aber bei den meisten aktuelleren Graka-Kühlern von aquacomputer drin. Damit sichert man sich bei AC halt ein wenig gegen allerlei Unfug ab den User so zu treiben breit sind. Natürlich funktioniert so ein Kühler im Regelfall auch einwandfrei und vollkommen problemlos wenn wenn man ihm mit einer 1:20 G48/AquaDest-Mischung oder mit Innoprotect-IP bzw. ähnlichen bewährten glykolbasierten Korrosionsschutz-Mischungen betreibt (dazu gehört natürlich auch AC DoubleProtect), aber so kann man sich halt seitens AC einerseits bei Schadenfällen mit irgendwelchen dubiosen Fertig-Plörren fraglicher Qualität, oder völlig ungeeignetem Kram wie WaterWetter o. Ä. ein wenig absichern. Außerdem sichert man den Absatz der hauseigenen Mischung. Finde da nichts Verwerfliches dran - zumal sich AC DoubleProtect eigentlich allgemein recht gut bewährt hat. Ausnahmen bestätigen natürlich auch hier die Regel, aber da war in dem meisten Fällen auch noch was anderes faul. Wenn´s jedenfalls nur darum geht, den Kühler nicht zu schädigen muss man diese restriktive Empfehlung imho nicht allzu eng sehen, aber m,an sollte stets den Kopf dabei einschalten. Wenn´s um Garantiefragen geht, ist das vllt. ne andere Sache.

Mit irgendwelchen Pastell-Brühen experimentiert man aber eigentlich schon immer auf eigene Gefahr, aber wenn es einem so wichtig ist, dass das Zeug zumindest kurzzeitig die undurchsichtige Wunschfarbe zeigt, dann setzt man halt darauf seine Priorität. Wichtig ist danach nur nicht groß zu jammern wenn´s in die Hose geht, oder den Hersteller dafür belangen zu wollen . Bisschen Eigenverantwortung für das was man tut, sollte imho schon jeder selbst tragen.


----------



## chaotium (3. Oktober 2016)

Was ist das für ne Klausel? Das wäre so, wenn Porsche nur ein eigener Kraftstoff für ihre Motoren erlauben würde.
Sowas ist schwachsinn.
Wenn ich normales Kühlmittel nehme wie Destilliertes Wasser, hab ich trotzdem meine Garantie bzw Gewährleistung


----------



## Narbennarr (3. Oktober 2016)

nö, wenn ac sagt deren produkte laufen nur mit der flüssigkeit, hast du keine chance bei denen, wenn du was anderes benutzt. Der Autovergleich ist, mal wieder, etwas daneben


----------



## Incredible Alk (3. Oktober 2016)

Naja, Porsche könnte auch sagen "Darfst nur unser Porsche-Benzin tanken sonst Garantie weg", ist völlig legitim. Nur würde dann kein Mensch mehr nen Porsche kaufen weswegen sie das nicht machen.
Bei solchen technischen Produkten kann der Hersteller natürlich beliebig Vorgaben machen wie das Gerät zu benutzen ist und natürlich kann er auch sehr restriktiv die zu verwendenden Betriebsmittel vorschreiben. Ob das sinnvoll ist ist aber ne ganz andere Frage.


----------



## chaotium (3. Oktober 2016)

Ich kauf auch deren überteurten Produkte 

Fast 10 Euro für einen Liter Wasser xD

Im Baumarkt bekomm ich dafür knapp 30 Liter Dest. Wasser


----------



## jimmy9086 (3. Oktober 2016)

Was kostet den bei euch ein Liter Dest.-Wasser bitte? 
In AUT (Hörnerbach) kostet ein 5l Kanister ca 1,20€ ^^


----------



## chaotium (3. Oktober 2016)

Bei mir warens glaub 1.50


----------



## Incredible Alk (3. Oktober 2016)

Bitte unterscheidet die verschiedenen Arten von "Destwasser". Es gibt das "Baumarkt-Zeug" das gemessen an Standards für reines Wasser nurn bissl grundgereinigt ist und bei weitem nicht "sauber". Auch gibts "demineralisiertes" Wasser das genauso dreckig ist wie das aus der Leitung nur eben ohne Salz.
WIRKLICH sauberes Wasser gibts unter dem Begriff "Reinstwasser" zu kaufen - da kostet der Liter schnell 10-15€. Bei "Ultrareinstwasser" wirds nochmal deutlich teurer.

Ist halt die Frage, wie sauber das "überteuerte" zeug wirklich ist.


----------



## KillercornyX (3. Oktober 2016)

Bei Wikipedia ist das ganz gut erklärt. 

Tapatalk @ GT-I9505 + CM13 (Android 6.0.1)


----------



## Gordon-1979 (3. Oktober 2016)

Und gibt es schon ein Zwischenstand mit den Schlauch? 

Gesendet von meinem SM-N915FY mit Tapatalk


----------



## KillercornyX (3. Oktober 2016)

Ich hab mir jetzt auch mal entgegen der allgemeinen Empfehlung Schläuche von Masterkleer bestellt. Ich werde aber nur mit "destilliertem" Wasser und sehr wenig Aqua computer Protect befüllen. Ich hoffe dass ich nicht solch Ergebnisse wie der TE bekomme. 

Tapatalk @ GT-I9505 + CM13 (Android 6.0.1)


----------



## Nachty (5. Oktober 2016)

Egal was du da rein tust der Schlauch trübt schnell ein, auch mit nur dest. Wasser, ergo sieht sehr blöd nach kurzer Zeit aus.


----------



## riedochs (16. Oktober 2016)

Ich hatte die Masterkleer 11/8 Schläuche in Verbindung mit destiliertem Wasser und Innovatek Protect Konzentrat by Aquatuning 1000ml insgesamt 4 Jahre im Einsatz ohne Wasserwechsel. Kaum Ausflockungen. Auch der feine CPU Kühler war kaum zu.


----------



## KillercornyX (16. Oktober 2016)

In welchem Mischungsverhältnis hattest du das?
Ich hab aktuell ca. nen dreiviertel Liter H2O und ca 100-200ml DP-Ultra.


----------



## jimmy9086 (17. Oktober 2016)

Also ich habe schon wieder Ablagerungen im AGB.... kommt aber wahrscheinlich davon, dass im MoRa Rückstände geblieben sind. Werde den AGB säubern und weiter beobachten. An den Temps hat sich nichts geändert.
Bilder folgen...


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## riedochs (17. Oktober 2016)

KillercornyX schrieb:


> In welchem Mischungsverhältnis hattest du das?
> Ich hab aktuell ca. nen dreiviertel Liter H2O und ca 100-200ml DP-Ultra.



Steht auf der Flasche drauf. Die habe ich derzeit aber nicht zur Hand zum nachschauen.


----------



## KillercornyX (17. Oktober 2016)

Hab jetzt erst gelesen dass du ja konzentrat hast.. 

Tapatalk @ GT-I9505 + CM13 (Android 6.0.1)


----------



## Gordon-1979 (19. Oktober 2016)

Und wie sieht es bis jetzt aus? 

Gesendet von meinem SM-N915FY mit Tapatalk


----------



## Sulius (18. November 2016)

@KillercornyX

Wie siehts denn momentan bei dir aus?  Bin nämlich gerade am überlegen, wie viel AT Protect ich bei meiner neuen WaKü verwenden soll. Habe auch Masterkleer-Schläuche und plane so ca. 100ml AT-Protect für ne kleine Eisbaer Custom Loop. Denkst du, dass würde ungefähr so hinhauen? ^^


----------



## KillercornyX (18. November 2016)

Ich konnte bisher keine Auswaschungen oder Ablagerungen feststellen. Mein Kreislauf hat schätzungsweise 1 Liter Füllmenge, davon sind ungefähr 100-200ml AT Protect (klar). Der Rest ist "destiliertes" Wasser aus dem Baumarkt.


----------



## MrEgoshooter (27. November 2016)

Moin, hab jetzt seit Mai/Juni PVC-Schläuche von Alphacool in Kombination mit DP Ultra laufen, bis auf eine leicht grünliche Verfärbung des Wassers hab ich bis jetzt Null Probleme was Ausflockung oder sonstiges angeht, über Verfärbung der Schläuche kann ich allerdings wenig sagen, die sind bei mir nämlich UV-Schwarz . Die grünliche Verfärbung vom Wasser macht mir allerdings Sorgen, da Kupfer bekanntlich Grün oxidiert, bevor jemand Fragt, meine Temperaturen sind gleich. Über Weihnachten sind zwei Wochen Betriebsurlaub, da hab ich zeit mich um das Problem zu kümmern. Ich hoffe ich denke daran Bericht zu erstatten.


----------



## KillercornyX (28. November 2016)

Könnte auch eine teilweise Auswaschung der schwarzen Farbe des Schlauchs sein. Solltest du jedenfalls mal untersuchen. Hast du pures DP Ultra drin?


----------



## Averdan (10. Dezember 2016)

jimmy9086 schrieb:


> Also ich habe schon wieder Ablagerungen im AGB.... kommt aber wahrscheinlich davon, dass im MoRa Rückstände geblieben sind. Werde den AGB säubern und weiter beobachten. An den Temps hat sich nichts geändert.
> Bilder folgen...
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk



Interessantes Thema. Gibt es schon einen neuen Stand? 

Da ich auch einen custom loop plane mit Masterkleer 16/10er Schlauch bin ich durch diesen Thread etwas vorsichtiger geworden. Wenn man kein Aluminium im Kreislauf hat, muss man doch schlussendlich keinen extra Korisionsschutz dazumischen oder? Hätte jetzt aus sicherheitsgründe nach diesem Thread auch einfach zu höher Wertigen destilierten Wasser gegriffen. (Komponenten: Phobya UC-1 Extreme, Magicool G2 Slim Radi, NexXxos St 30Radi, AGB Phobya Balancer, Laing DDC Pumpe und Black Nickel Anschraubtüllen). D.h kein Aluminium laut Herstellern. Oder macht es Sinn, 1Liter Destwasser und villeicht 100ml von so einem Alphacool CKC Cape Kelvin oder nur pures Alphacool Ultra Pure Water?


----------



## jimmy9086 (18. Dezember 2016)

So Leute,

nach drei Monaten mit Masterkleer BPA frei Schlauch:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zum Kotzen....


----------



## Nachty (18. Dezember 2016)

Tja ist halt ein anderer Weichmacher als der alte, und löst sich halt auch raus


----------



## moreply (18. Dezember 2016)

Wenns dich extrem Stört Masterkleer raus und entweder den hier oder  der rein.

Den Mayhem hab ich seit einem Jahr am laufen keine Ablagerungen oder Eintrübungen sieht aus wie neu 

Alternativ der PrimoChill

PrimoChill PrimoFlex Advanced LRT Schlauch 13/10 mm - klar, 1m


----------



## -Loki- (18. Dezember 2016)

Mit Masterkleer in Kombination mit DP Ultra hatte ich auch meine Probleme.
Nach ein paar Wochen immer total trübe Schläuche.
Bin dann vor 3 Monaten auf Masterkleer BPA-free mit Mayhams X1 umgestiegen.
Und bis jetzt schaut es noch aus wie am ersten Tag.


----------



## keks4 (20. Dezember 2016)

Und für Leute die die Schnauze voll haben von Weichmacherproblemen (oder überhaupt von der Notwendigkeit sich damit zu befassen) - der Norprene Schlauch ist euer neuer Freund


----------



## KillercornyX (21. Dezember 2016)

Man darf es grad mit DP Ultra nicht übertreiben. Ich nutze ja die roten Masterkleer, die fürs Auswaschen berüchtigt sind, nur mit destiliertem Wasser und ca 10% DP Ultra klar. Weniger ist mehr...
Das läuft jetzt seit ca 2 Monaten ohne irgendwelche ersichtlichen Ablagerungen.


----------



## chaotium (21. Dezember 2016)

keks4 schrieb:


> Und für Leute die die Schnauze voll haben von Weichmacherproblemen (oder überhaupt von der Notwendigkeit sich damit zu befassen) - der Norprene Schlauch ist euer neuer Freund



Nö ich steige gerade auf 12/10 Kupferrohr um


----------

